# Traintek board for SD70MAC



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I keep getting an error with a search so forgive me if this has been covered. I am currently looking at a USA trains SD70MAC to add in with the Dash 9s. Wether good or bad, since the Aristocraft locomotives came first (there is a GP40 as well), I went with Aristocraft Revolution since it was easy.

(I am still working on the Genesis I asked about).

Anyway, I saw an ad in 'Garden Railways' for TrainTek LLC replacement board and that makes it look kind of easy to conver the SD70 to the Revolution system. Has anyone done this or any opinion on the boards? I think I need to add a speaker as well, correct?

Thank you again all.
Lorna


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to convert the lights too... unfortunately his solution is for you to buy his new lighting boards with LEDs. 

It's not really a plug and play situation. 

Greg


----------



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Lorna 

I have recently fitted a Traintek board to a USA Trains GP38-2 with very dissapointing results.Firstly, they had to send me the board before the Lighting board, which was delayed.Secondly, when they eventually sent me the Lighting board IT DID NOT WORK. I have had several emails form Gary at Traintek saying that they are trying to get to the bottom of why it isnt working but it just rolls on and on. 
If you are going to get a board for the SD70MAC then the first thing to do would be to ask Gary if you will receive the complete set of parts in one shipment, and secondly, ask if anyone has yet successfully fitted the system into a SD70 and got it all working o.k. 
Sorry to be so negative but I live in U.K. and I am still sitting here hoping that I do not have to send my boards 3-4000 miles back to be replaced. 
Good luck and keep us updated with your progress. 
dave.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, what decoder did you use in your traintek board? I'm sorry I know you did post this before. 

Greg


----------



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Greg 

I have a Aristocraft Revolution (with Diesel sound) fitted and it worked great with movement of loco and sounds all working fine. It was when I fitted the Lighting board that I found that none of the lights work. 

Regards 
dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the revolution will be tougher, since it has limited lighting capabilities. It's rewire time. If I remember correctly, he uses a weird connector for the lighting outputs. 

In a USAT loco, you would prefer to have cab light control, ditch lights, possibly 2 separate headlights with one being a mars, and most importantly, the classification lights need changing... In fact I am ordering some special purpose LEDs to replace my stock red/green class lights to a more prototypical red / white. 


Greg


----------

